# New Genuine Leather Jacket from M-Edge



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello everyone,

For those of you who prefer genuine leather products, we are now offering the Antique Jacket for Kindle 3. This jacket exterior is made of 100% premium oil-rubbed leather.

http://twitpic.com/3kyrie

It's available for sale here:

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-antique.psp

Let us know what you think!

Jaime


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Jaime - thanks for the pictures of the new cover and the overall updates you bring to this forum.  Any chance on M-edge adding some type of closure strap for the covers?  Although disappointed M-edge has moved away from the hinge, I understand that.  But I am really looking for a cover in leather that has a strap to keep the cover closed when inside my briefcase or purse.

Secondly, that is a great bag in the picture you showed.  Where can I find that?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

chilady1 said:


> Jaime - thanks for the pictures of the new cover and the overall updates you bring to this forum. Any chance on M-edge adding some type of closure strap for the covers? Although disappointed M-edge has moved away from the hinge, I understand that. But I am really looking for a cover in leather that has a strap to keep the cover closed when inside my briefcase or purse.
> 
> Secondly, that is a great bag in the picture you showed. Where can I find that?


I have passed along your request to the PD team. At this time, we have no plans to launch our Executive style jacket in genuine leather.

As for that bag, it's a camera case from an antique store. I'm not sure where you would find it. I looked for a brand name but it has no distinguishing marks on it. I'm sorry.

Jaime


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I really like this,  but does it have a closure?


----------



## ink (Dec 28, 2010)

I would like one however I have a have a K2. It really is disappointing me in the lack of accessories/covers for the K2. Yes its last years model but it is still widely used, if not as much maybe more as the K3 or DX.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the leather and design on the front.  I like a soft fold on the left as opposed to stiff edge.  And I am one of the few who preferred velcro as opposed to corners (Oberon cover for K1).  Not interested in hinges either.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

I love it, it's gorgeous, enough to impulse buy it, except that I prefer a flat fold on the left, since I hold on that side. A book fold like this is just too much thickness.  I like it enough that I'm actually disappointed by the book fold.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh that looks pettable!


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

I like the textured vintage look of leather; nice job on that. I think the little design could have been done without, but it's not a big deal. 

One of the best things about your earlier cases is that they left out bells and whistles and just focused on material, a design that works, and build quality. Simple, classy, refined; just a nice cover is all I need. For me the interior pocket/cardholder are unnecessary and distract from the clean refinement of the interior, but you made them classier than most covers do. When designing something like that, ask yourself if things you're adding to the cover really contribute to the primary goals: looks, feel, ergonomics. Notice that the high-end expensive cases are often the most simple in design, without all the bells and whistles. Less is more imo.

Best of luck with your products.


----------



## seadogg31 (Jan 9, 2009)

Jamie,

That is a nice cover.  Will it come with the new mounting system that you talked about in another forum?

  Thanks, 
            Seadogg


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

You're almost there, M-Edge. Release something with a vintage, natural look (maybe a dark molasses brown) with no ornamental patterns or added doodads like pockets and cardholders or flaps (maybe a "Trip" style strap), a nice dark soft interior, and you'll have yourself another winner. Appeal to people looking for a more classic and, dare I say it, masculine design.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I really like the style..but have one question.    One of my big issue with Oberon is the felt on the inside -it irritates my skin.  And  one  of the reasons I prefer  the  inside of the M-edge  (suede like)-  any idea what the inside of  this cover  feels  like?  It  says  soft  felt  but how soft


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That looks like a great case, but no closure??  I don't understand why a closure is left off, I would think everyone would want something to keep it closed.


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> That looks like a great case, but no closure?? I don't understand why a closure is left off, I would think everyone would want something to keep it closed.


I also like when they have some kind of closing system, but only when it's something that is invisible or very discrete when in use, like the elastic strap on the M-Edge Trip. Flaps that stick out to the side make it feel like I'm reading the kindle out of a piece of luggage, rather than a book cover.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> For those of you who prefer genuine leather products, we are now offering the Antique Jacket for Kindle 3. This jacket exterior is made of 100% premium oil-rubbed leather.
> 
> ...


I agree with some of the other posters here. Like the 4 corner mounting system. Would like a strap closure like on the Trip style. Also on your site it says that there is a magnet to hold the cover in the open position. I don't like the idea of a magnet being around an electronic device. Could be a source of problems.

I really like the Trip style jacket. Would like to see one in the Trip style with pockets and even a faux leather outside. One problem with the Trip cover though was a lot of them seemed to have really loose lower corner straps. I had to look through quite a few to find one where the straps were snug. Don't know if this is the result of a bad production run or what.

Carol


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

sadievan said:


> One problem with the Trip cover though was a lot of them seemed to have really loose lower corner straps. I had to look through quite a few to find one where the straps were snug. Don't know if this is the result of a bad production run or what.
> 
> Carol


Happy New Year Everyone!

Thank you all for taking the time to provide us with such an abundance of feedback! These are some great ideas and it is always good to know what features our customers are looking for in new products! I will try to address as many of the questions raised as I can, but before I do, Carol, would you mind telling me where you were looking at Trip Jackets? I am concerned by your remarks about the corner straps not seeming to fit properly.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!
> 
> Thank you all for taking the time to provide us with such an abundance of feedback! These are some great ideas and it is always good to know what features our customers are looking for in new products! I will try to address as many of the questions raised as I can, but before I do, Carol, would you mind telling me where you were looking at Trip Jackets? I am concerned by your remarks about the corner straps not seeming to fit properly.


Hi Jackie,

The first one I got was from Amazon. Had to send it back because the strap on the lower left side was very, very loose. Seemed like the kindle could slip out if the cover was flexed a little.

Then I went to Best Buy. I had to go through quite a few. I got one that is pretty good, but it seems like the Trip cover straps do not fit as good as say the Executive or the Go styles.

I like the compact size of the Trip. It folds back really nice and flat on itself for reading. The Go was nice, but didn't fold back as flat and there was no elastic strap to hold it closed or open.

Carol


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like a nice cover!

I too like to have a strap to close it, I love ones that have magnetic snaps.

I don't like things across from the screen, but I do like having a place to put a business card across from the keyboard.


----------



## BookyBren (Jan 16, 2011)

I would love one of these for my DX. PLEASE ask the design team to do a DX version.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I just ordered the red Hummingbird cover from Oberon--once I get it (I really can't wait!) I'm going to look through the decals and see which ones might look good with it. I'll post pictures when I get them all put together.

But I'm already suffering...well, not remorse...but I wish I could have gotten a blue cover. And a green one... I just love the colors and I'm particularly addicted to the streambed Oberon cover--I was really torn between that and the hummingbird one and finally just had to make a decision and went with the red hummingbird (because I'm a birder, too, when I have spare time).

Does anyone else have the red hummingbird Oberon cover? Did you find any decals you particularly like with it?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I absolutely agree with the person who wrote PLEASE MAKE A PLAIN QUALITY LEATHER COVER WITH NO DESIGNS!!!  Some of us just like to be elegant (in a very subtle way).


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Amy Corwin said:


> I just ordered the red Hummingbird cover from Oberon--once I get it (I really can't wait!) I'm going to look through the decals and see which ones might look good with it. I'll post pictures when I get them all put together.
> 
> But I'm already suffering...well, not remorse...but I wish I could have gotten a blue cover. And a green one... I just love the colors and I'm particularly addicted to the streambed Oberon cover--I was really torn between that and the hummingbird one and finally just had to make a decision and went with the red hummingbird (because I'm a birder, too, when I have spare time).
> 
> Does anyone else have the red hummingbird Oberon cover? Did you find any decals you particularly like with it?


Your chance of getting responses will be increased if you post your question in a thread involving Oberon, or if you start a new one. This thread is about M-Edge.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Does anyone  here  have  this yet?  I'm considering using my Amazon GC  from LivingSocial towards  it.  Just wondering how  it  feels folded  back.. if  the felt is  comfortable.

It has six 5-star reviews on Amazon..  impressive.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Well - it  arrived  today.  Its gorgeous - the  leather is a beautiful  brown  and rich and  it  smells  wonderful.  But - alas - Its  going  back.  My hands just cannot tolerate the felt lining.  As soft as it is - it is still  itchy to me.  Sigh..  I must be a lot more sensitive  than others.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

This is my favorite of your cases, but I wish it didn't have a pocket or ornamental design of any kind. Oil-rubbed leather is enough -- perhaps not in tan but brown or dark brown (which your site calls _mocha_, _smooth mocha brown_ and _dark mocha_).

The minimal version of that case should be as thin as possible. Thick, ornamental -- Oberon's got the edge in that area. Don't even bother; your customers want convenience, not elaborate designs.

The market to which you're appealing is that of Octavo's Vintage Case for the Kindle 2. That company has completely broken its promise of timely delivery, and if/when they do ever deliver, their price point will be so high that the discount curve on expensive cases will have hit every other model but Oberon's, and no one will be willing to spend $90 on a case for last year's tech (even Oberon charges $20 less).

You'll have the market to yourself if you act fast, and your price point destroys any other established Kindle casemaker who might attempt the same thing.

I agree utterly with spotsmom and PurpleK, the person who wrote this bit:



> You're almost there, M-Edge. Release something with a vintage, natural look . . . with no ornamental patterns or added doodads like pockets and cardholders or flaps . . . and you'll have yourself another winner. Appeal to people looking for a more classic and, dare I say it, masculine design.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Something else that should be mentioned:  I love the fact there isn't a distinct binder piece, which makes the wraparound cover resemble that of an *actual* fold-over bound book that might have been carried by a 19th century pioneer.  

From the looks of other covers on your website, the vintage is your only leather model which bears that distinction.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm considering this case - I like it quite a lot.  The only things that bother me are the squared-off stiff edge binding that will be thicker than necessary when folded back (how comfortable is that to hold?!) and also the magnet -- while that sounds great and all, is it safe to have near the Kindle?

I love the look of it.  Unlike others, I think the keyhole design is kind of cool. 

Not sure if I would miss having a closure on the case or not.  Hmm, come to think of it, I've never owned a Kindle cover w/o a closure.


----------

